# Your Reps hard at it.



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt076 There no doubt the elitist are hard at work trying to destory our country. Think not well check this out.:smt076

THIS NEEDS TO BE DISTRIBUTED TO EVERY CITIZEN IN THE UNITED STATES

Shocking Senatorial Votes

"Never argue with an idiot; they'll drag you down to their level and beat you with experience." ~ anonymous

The following senators voted against making English the official language of America :

Alaska (D-HI)
Bayh (D-IN)
Biden (D-DE)
Bingaman (D-NM)
Boxer (D-CA)
Cantwell (D-WA)
Clinton (D-NY)
Dayton (D-MN)
Dodd (D-CT)
Domenici (R-NM)
Durbin (D-IL)
Feingold (D-WI)
Feinstein (D-CA)
Harkin (D-IA)
Inouye (D-HI)
Jeffords (I-VT)
Kennedy (D-MA)
Kerry (D-MA)
Kohl (D-WI)
Lautenberg (D-NJ)
Leahy (D-VT)
Levin (D-MI)
Lieberman (D-CT)
Menendez (D-NJ)
Mikulski (D-MD)
Murray (D-WA)
Obama (D-IL)
Reed (D-RI)
Reid (D-NV)
Salazar (D-CO)
Sarbanes (D-MD)
Schumer (D-NY)
Stabenow (D-MI)
Wyden (D-OR)

Now, the following are the senators who voted to give illegal aliens Social Security benefits. Regardless of political party, these politicians need to be defeated in 2006, 2008 or 2010, whenever they come up for office. They are grouped by home state. If a state is not listed, there was no voting representative. This happened when U.S. Citizens who do not have enough quarters of work experience to qualify are denied Social Security.

Alaska: Stevens (R)
Arizona: McCain (R)
Arkansas: Lincoln (D) Pryor (D)
California: Boxer (D) Feinstein (D)
Colorado: Salazar (D)
Connecticut: Dodd (D) Lieberman (D)
Delaware: Biden (D) Carper (D)
Florida: Martinez (R)
Hawaii: Akaka (D) Inouye (D)
Illinois: Durbin (D) Obama (D)
Indiana: Bayh (D) Lugar (R)
Iowa: Harkin (D)
Kansas: Brownback (R)
Louisiana: Landrieu (D)
Maryland: Mikulski (D) Sarbanes (D)
Massachusetts: Kennedy (D) Kerry (D)
Montana: Baucus (D)
Nebraska: Hagel (R)
Nevada: Reid (D)
New Jersey: Lautenberg (D) Menendez (D)
New Mexico: Bingaman (D)
New York: Clinton (D) Schumer (D)
North Dakota: Dorgan (D)
Ohio: DeWine (R) Voinovich(R)
Oregon: Wyden (D)
Pennsylvania: Specter (R)
Rhode Island: Chafee (R) Reed (D)
South Carolina: Graham (R)
South Dakota: Johnson (D)
Vermont: Jeffords (I) Leahy (D)
Washington: Cantwell (D) Murray (D)
West Virginia: Rockefeller (D), by Not Voting
Wisconsin: Feingold (D) Kohl (D)

SEND THIS TO ALL YOU KNOW. THE ENTIRE POPULATION OF THE UNITED STATES NEEDS TO KNOW THIS INFORMATION, UNLESS THEY DON'T MIND SHARING THEIR SOCIAL SECURITY WITH FOREIGN WORKERS who didn't pay in a dime, WHEN AMERICAN CITIZENS ARE BEING LEFT OUT! We will be a low-rate, 3rd world country very soon if something doesn't change immediately.

________________________________________
"JB"
:smt076 Control. It's all about control.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

We don't have an "official" language now, do we?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> We don't have an "official" language now, do we?


Huh! What pig latin..:smt017


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> We don't have an "official" language now, do we?


I don't think so. We wouldn't want to _offend _anyone by not making their language the official language, now would we?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Huh! What pig latin..:smt017


Yes I know that the majority speaks English but I don't think we have a official language on paper. If that is the case then I don't have a problem with this. They are just saying we should keep it how it is. If we DO have an official language then I don't think it should be changed.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm really gettin' into this "ebonics" thing. Thinking 'bout takin' some classes. :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Change....*

:smt082 Well what your saying is it's OK to have two languages in this country. Well why not three. Say French. That way we could talk with the French Canadians oh and don't forget John Kerry speaks French. Maybe someone could understand him. How is this going to work on jobs like medical teams and military teams and in government. Everybody speaking a different language.
What about all the illegal aliens sucking the SS dry, and the welfare programs that they have lived on for generations. Guess that's OK too. The future of this country is doom if it keeps going at this pace.:smt076 :smt1099


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, we do have an official language in this country... It's the same language that was used to write the Constitution of the United States.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I am confused again. I know what the majority speaks, but do we have an OFFICIAL language? The thing says "voted against making English the official language." It does not say voted against KEEPING English the official language. So again, do we have an actual official language? Even though the majority speaks english, if we have never stated an official language then I don't see the point of changing it.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

After doing a google search I found



> *Official Language: None at federal level, some states specify English; de facto*


I wonder why our founding fathers did not declare an official language. I also saw that the UK does not even declare an official language. Very interesting considering how long they have been around.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

We do not have an official language. I had heard why a while back but I don't remember.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't think that we do... but I'm sure that if all forefathers would have seen that 200+ years later we would be overrun by Mexico and millions of non-english speaking mexicans... I feel pretty certain they would have added it to the constitution... I'm just guessing of course, since they wrote the Consitution in English and not in any other language... seems like a no brainer to me.

I think that is why they're trying to make it official at this point, before another 11+ million more mexicians occupy our country illegally and start demanding that we be required to learn their language. It's already that way when you buy something...9 times out of 10, the box the item comes in is printed in english and spanish. Hell, We've got billboards all around town in spanish, no english at all.

I think it's more of an issue for us that live in the southeastern and southwestern United States. We have been overrun by illegals, so we're in the middle of it all.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> We do not have an official language. I had heard why a while back but I don't remember.


That's funny... 

When I lived in Miami for a number of years I would occasionally see bumper stickers that said... *"Would the last American leaving South Florida, Please grab the Flag!"

*


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> I don't think that we do... but I'm sure that if all forefathers would have seen that 200+ years later we would be overrun by Mexico and millions of non-english speaking mexicans... I feel pretty certain they would have added it to the constitution... I'm just guessing of course, since they wrote the Consitution in English and not in any other language... seems like a no brainer to me.


But remember that this is when they said "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free." I wonder what they would think about us today and how we treat these people coming to our country.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Furthermore I wonder what really separates "us" from "them." What was our country founded on? What did it stand for? Why do we think that some people are not good enough to be free...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Dual Language..*

English has been the number 1 language in this country since it began. Now we have people who demand to be taught in there own language. What have you got beside confushion. Here's what one Great american said about immigration.
TR was President during a period of enormous stress over immigration and the meaning of being an American. He was unequivocally for control of immigration and for encouraging immigrants who wanted to be American while opposing those who would radically change America. As TR put it, "In the first place we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. But this is predicated upon the man's becoming in very fact an American, and nothing but an American. . . . There can be no divided allegiance here."
English has been the spoken language of America since it's begining. Now why should we have to change.:smt1099


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> English has been the number 1 language in this country since it began. Now we have people who demand to be taught in there own language. What have you got beside confushion. Here's what one Great american said about immigration.
> TR was President during a period of enormous stress over immigration and the meaning of being an American. He was unequivocally for control of immigration and for encouraging immigrants who wanted to be American while opposing those who would radically change America. As TR put it, "In the first place we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. But this is predicated upon the man's becoming in very fact an American, and nothing but an American. . . . There can be no divided allegiance here."
> English has been the spoken language of America since it's begining. Now why should we have to change.:smt1099


In some ways are we not the immigrants that came to this country and changed it to fit our culture? I understand your arguments and support it to an extent, but I also see the progression that is taken place, and how we are unable to stop it. When you go overseas you see numerous countries changing themselves to accommodate us. They teach English in school, along with their local language. They have translations on advertisements and products. What makes us so superior? Adapting to the shift in people and culture in our country is essential to our survival. We must adapt or we will surly fail.
I have really stated to think about the beginnings of our country and what the founding father really wanted. It seems they put more emphasis on being free. Today it seems we have an "us" vs. "them" mentality and see this as "our" country. Do we not care about peoples wish for freedom anymore?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> But remember that this is when they said "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free." I wonder what they would think about us today and how we treat these people coming to our country.





-gunut- said:


> Furthermore I wonder what really separates "us" from "them." What was our country founded on? What did it stand for? Why do we think that some people are not good enough to be free...


Oh I have no problem with people coming to live in this country, no problem at all. Just do it legally, like my ancestors did. 

I have a very good friend who lives in Hungary. She wanted to come and visit me a few months ago. We made all these plans, she was only going to stay for 3 weeks. She's a school teacher in Hungary and was going to take her vacation and spend it here... Well, she applied for her visa... and was turned down! Pissed me and her off... she wasn't given a reason, just a flat out No. They told her she could reapply in one year. That's BS! She's been here before, a few times. Anyway, I told her just to go to Mexico, walk across the border and I'd pick her up in Texas.

Also, we have a major gang problem that is growing in this country... most are walking across the border and setting up shop here.

"Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free."

I totally agree with that... But we are also getting the criminals and all the other riff raff... That's why there is a legal process that should be followed, to protect all of us from the slim that may cause harm to me or you. That's why the process was set up in the first place.

Here's an example of what I'm talking about... http://www.laweekly.com/general/features/the-town-the-law-forgot/15731/


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> Oh I have no problem with people coming to live in this country, no problem at all. Just do it legally, like my ancestors did.
> 
> I have a very good friend who lives in Hungary. She wanted to come and visit me a few months ago. We made all these plans, she was only going to stay for 3 weeks. She's a school teacher in Hungary and was going to take her vacation and spend it here... Well, she applied for her visa... and was turned down! Pissed me and her off... she wasn't given a reason, just a flat out No. They told her she could reapply in one year. That's BS! She's been here before, a few times. Anyway, I told her just to go to Mexico, walk across the border and I'd pick her up in Texas.
> 
> ...


My girlfriend has an uncle over in Czech that has been trying to immigrate to the US for many years. I do not support people coming over illegally. It is a slap in the face to the people that try to come here legally. The thing I am saying is that we need to adapt to our changing culture and not have the "us" vs. "them" stance.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> My girlfriend has an uncle over in Czech that has been trying to immigrate to the US for many years. I do not support people coming over illegally. It is a slap in the face to the people that try to come here legally. The thing I am saying is that we need to adapt to our changing culture and not have the "us" vs. "them" stance.


Unfortunately with over 11+ million illegal mexicans living in this country it is a slap in the face to everyone who is here legally and a slap in the face for those trying to get here...legally. That's why this is a pretty heated topic for some. 11+ million is a huge number and is a major drain on our system, a system that me and you pay for with our taxes.

I worry about 2 things... criminals/gangs and disease. Both are spilling into this country via Mexico. The flood gates have to be closed and the legal immigration process needs to be enforced.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> Unfortunately with over 11+ million illegal mexicans living in this country it is a slap in the face to everyone who is here legally and a slap in the face for those trying to get here...legally. That's why this is a pretty heated topic for some. 11+ million is a huge number and is a major drain on our system, a system that me and you pay for with our taxes.
> 
> I worry about 2 things... criminals/gangs and disease. Both are spilling into this country via Mexico. The flood gates have to be closed and the legal immigration process needs to be enforced.


We should just take over Mexico so we would not have any illegal immigration :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> In some ways are we not the immigrants that came to this country and changed it to fit our culture? I understand your arguments and support it to an extent, but I also see the progression that is taken place, and how we are unable to stop it. When you go overseas you see numerous countries changing themselves to accommodate us. They teach English in school, along with their local language. They have translations on advertisements and products. What makes us so superior? Adapting to the shift in people and culture in our country is essential to our survival. We must adapt or we will surly fail.
> I have really stated to think about the beginnings of our country and what the founding father really wanted. It seems they put more emphasis on being free. Today it seems we have an "us" vs. "them" mentality and see this as "our" country. Do we not care about peoples wish for freedom anymore?


I am for anybody coming to this country that does it the right way. Its the illegal ones I have a problem with. What european countrys do is their business. I have never heard of us demanding that everybody has to take English as a second language. I heard and saw demostrations demanding teachers in this country teach Spanish. There's nothing wrong with teaching various languages as a corse. Well what our founding fathers wanted is in the Constitution and I beleive you'll fine that in English. :smt023 :smt1099


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> We should just take over Mexico so we would not have any illegal immigration :mrgreen:


I actually heard a Senator bring up that very idea a few months ago... He used the word... "Annex"

Hell, I'm all for making "Old Mexico" the 51st state in the union... Plus that gets us a little closer to Chavez... Anything that chaps his ass is fine by me. :smt033


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> I actually heard a Senator bring up that very idea a few months ago... He used the word... "Annex"
> 
> Hell, I'm all for making "Old Mexico" the 51st state in the union... Plus that gets us a little closer to Chavez... Anything that chaps his ass is fine by me. :smt033


Haha. We will have to finish what our fathers started. Mexico you will be ours! Bwahahaha :nutkick:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> I think it's more of an issue for us that live in the southeastern and southwestern United States. We have been overrun by illegals, so we're in the middle of it all.


I totally agree with JS. When I lived in MA, this was never an issue. Sure there were illegals, but not to the extent here. Even in FL it wasn't that bad (at least when I was there). I move to NC and you would have thought I moved to Mexico. All the signs are in English and Spanish. You walk through Lowe's and the public service announcement comes on in English and then in Spanish. It's out of control here.

Like others have said, I've got no problem with people immigrating to the country. Hell, all my ancestors did. But I think if you come here you should be wiling to learn the language and not expect everyone to learn yours (my ancestors had to learn English, why can't they?), and you should be forced to get a Social Security Card or some sort of tax ID number. If you're going to live in the society and reap all the benefits, you should be forced to follow the rules and contribute to the society you're living in. Otherwise, Hasta la vista, baby.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

I am a second generation American. Both of my parents came here legally from somewhere else. They learned to speak American very well because they were teenagers when they came over. My grandparents never learned so well because they only learned conversational American, they didn't learn it in school. The process took years and cost a lot money to my parents' families. My father lived in a hut with dirt floors, a thatched roof, and no electricity or running water when he was a kid. Nowadays, that's parental negligence. Today he's doing pretty well for a poor Italian farmboy, and so are his children. Knowing what his family went through to come here makes me of ambivalent because I see so much acrimony towards the illegals and I empathise with their plight, but at the same time I remind myself they are lawbreakers.

BOT, I can think of maybe one reason they didn't vote to make English the official language of America is because the majority of we speak *American*, not English. If we spoke English, we'd put all our kit in the boot and slam on the binders if a lorry cuts out in front of our saloon.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Two of my kids great grandfather (ex wife’s side) came to the US from Mexico illegally years ago- probably mid 1800’s. That said, I still believe any immigration should be done legally and that they should not be given amnesty because they’re here. They’re here illegally.


----------

